# Old School Autotek SX-2300 Amp Amplifier 2 Ohm Stable Bridged 900 Watts RMS (#2)



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Autotek SX 2300 Amp Amplifier 2 Ohm Stable Bridged 900 Watts RMS 2 | eBay


----------

